# Multi-day ENP trip bag limits...



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

A few buddies and I are looking to do a multi-day trip across the ENP water trail around March of next year and we may want to harvest a fish or two to eat during the trip as well as a couple for the family at home. So the question is, since we will be staying out camping for the full duration is there a way to maintain daily legal slot limits so that if/when we either get inspected on the water or when we get back to the ramp we are complete compliance?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Cannot have more than one days legal limit on board. You can eat at campground but gotta stick to one days limit. Good question wish the answer was different lol


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

rovster said:


> Cannot have more than one days legal limit on board. You can eat at campground but gotta stick to one days limit. Good question wish the answer was different lol


I appreciate the response, thanks! On a follow up, how is the fishing and "traffic" in the park around March?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

It varies but in general it’s not too bad it’s never anywhere near the traffic you get at any ramp in Miami and Ft Lauderdale it’s too out of the way for the googans


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

March is a great month to fish the 'glades... your only drawback will be weather (the wind specifically... the waters there muddy up in just hours if the wind is blowing ...). If you contact the Visitor's Center directly, (305)242-7700, they should be able to provide (or show you how to access) a complete set of regs for fishing in the Park. Their regs are a bit more restrictive than the state's in some particulars...

Good luck - Hope you have a great trip...


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

I haven't been in March but have been at the end of February. Just like Bob said, it was windy with muddy water, but we were able to find places to fish out of the wind in the back country. Caught plenty of snook, trout, and redfish. Air temperature-wise, it was a perfect time to be there.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Daily bag limit only...you can't stack em


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

SS06 said:


> Daily bag limit only...you can't stack em


Question, once you retain your limit (for camp), are you required to quit fishing?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

The Fin said:


> Question, once you retain your limit (for camp), are you required to quit fishing?


Nothing wrong with catch and release👍


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Shout out to you for worrying about multiple limits. When I go fishing it’s more of “God, please let me catch a fish and preferably not a catfish” 😂 Enjoy the trip, it sounds like a blast.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Not hard to limit on multiple species in ENP especially during a multi day stint….


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

The Fin said:


> Question, once you retain your limit (for camp), are you required to quit fishing?


When I'm trout fishing and planning on keeping some for supper, I catch 7 and keep fishing, C&R. Daily limit is 8. If you keep 8 on a stringer and catch 1 more, legally you are in possession of 9, over the limit. That also gives you a cushion if you gut hook or bleed a fish.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

rovster said:


> Nothing wrong with catch and release👍


I agree! I’m just wondering if some anglers would try to “upgrade” their catch after reaching the limit and continuing to fish, then practicing “catch and release”?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

The Fin said:


> I agree! I’m just wondering if some anglers would try to “upgrade” their catch after reaching the limit and continuing to fish, then practicing “catch and release”?


The guys I fish with once they limit out on a certain species they'll focus on changing tactics and going for something else. Some of these guys don't fish a ton other than our yearly multiday camping trip so they like taking some fish home for the freezer. We also use some of the fish for meals on the beach. Nothing like fresh fish cooked on a campfire with a nice cool salty breeze!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For anyone reading this... limits have changed recently - trout are no longer four per person - now it's three - and you can only have one trout over 19"... per boat... Retention limits on reds per boat have changed as well.. Go to myfwc.com for complete details.... Can't say at this point if the Park's rules have changed as well - but haven't heard anything from them recently at all (and I've been a permitted guide in the Park since 1996...).


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks Bob good info. Last I was there limits on trout were 4 good to know. Not that I care trout is not popular as table fare in my family, LOL! Although its my grandma's absolute fav so I usually will bring her home 1 or 2 if I catch any.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

The Fin said:


> I agree! I’m just wondering if some anglers would try to “upgrade” their catch after reaching the limit and continuing to fish, then practicing “catch and release”?


Unfortunately there are jackasses everywhere ...I would not operate that way. I see nothing wrong with cooking a few fish...I choose to catch and release inshore fishing anymore...our fisheries are dying...even down south


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

SS06 said:


> Unfortunately there are jackasses everywhere ...I would not operate that way. I see nothing wrong with cooking a few fish...I choose to catch and release inshore fishing anymore...our fisheries are dying...even down south


Maybe I read that comment wrong initially. I are you implying that some would "release" a cold fish in order to keep a "better" one? If that's the case that IS a jackass move. I guess I read that wrong initially.....I read it as upgrading the cooler with different species.....


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I could have worded it better...that's what I meant...we all fish on the honor system...there are some out there with no honor unfortunately


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Multi-species, multi-person, multi-day. Everyone stay one fish under possession limit for all species, you're golden. Personally, I'd only keep fish early on that I intended to eat right away. No one likes funky fish in the freezer.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I hope I don't get excommunicated for saying this but redfish and black drum are delicious and keep great in the freezer. Bleed, Ice bath, proper handling and vacuum bag and its fantastic. Trout and snapper not so much in my opinion. Trout is nasty frozen. Mahi also keeps very well frozen that's usually what I have in the freezer.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I Agree with ya on all counts...and have no problem with anyone keeping a fish to eat


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

rovster said:


> I hope I don't get excommunicated for saying this but redfish and black drum are delicious and keep great in the freezer. Bleed, Ice bath, proper handling and vacuum bag and its fantastic. Trout and snapper not so much in my opinion. Trout is nasty frozen. Mahi also keeps very well frozen that's usually what I have in the freezer.


true story. But on a multi-day trip, I don't think I'd take anything home I didn't catch the last day.
YMMV


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

fatman said:


> true story. But on a multi-day trip, I don't think I'd take anything home I didn't catch the last day.
> YMMV


Fair point but honestly I don’t think it makes a difference as long as they are iced immediately and stay that way. At least in my experience we do 3 days and I’ve never had an issue with any “off” flavors except one time and it was a trout!


----------



## jasonh879 (Aug 5, 2014)

Snook, reds, trout, tripletail, sheepshead and snapper will all be perfectly fine iced heavy for 3 days. If I were you, I’d drain the water and restock the ice if it starts melting. Still going to be better kept and more fresh than any fish you buy or order at a restaurant. I eat trout fresh and only in the cooler months. Seems to taste better for some reason.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

rovster said:


> The guys I fish with once they limit out on a certain species they'll focus on changing tactics and going for something else. Some of these guys don't fish a ton other than our yearly multiday camping trip so they like taking some fish home for the freezer. We also use some of the fish for meals on the beach. Nothing like fresh fish cooked on a campfire with a nice cool salty breeze!


If you are on the beach camping and you have (1) filet you had better make sure the "Oil is Hot" as Mr. Green Jeans explained to me. Additionally, he took my fish as evidence.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

rovster said:


> Fair point but honestly I don’t think it makes a difference as long as they are iced immediately and stay that way. At least in my experience we do 3 days and I’ve never had an issue with any “off” flavors except one time and it was a trout!


How old do you think the fish sitting on ice in the Publix seafood case is. Oh yeah it came here from another country. Hmmm


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Mako 181 said:


> If you are on the beach camping and you have (1) filet you had better make sure the "Oil is Hot" as Mr. Green Jeans explained to me. Additionally, he took my fish as evidence.


Maybe I’m dense but I’m not sure I get this…..

We were approached at night once by Mr green jeans and we told him
We had fillets we planned on eating and there were no problems


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

rovster said:


> Maybe I’m dense but I’m not sure I get this…..
> 
> Last year had some blackened triple tail on some “hot butter” and it was fantastic. Trout usually cooked up for breakfast….


Just if you have a filet or filets and you are on the water... houseboat, camping site, chikee hut you better be ready to cook the filet NOW. Do not clean fish to have for dinner/lunch/breakfast in an hour. If you clean it you better cook it now and not later.
And if you are on your skiff out in the water you better plan on cooking on the skiff.

The fire is lit or don't clean the fish unless you are leaving the park in your truck.

Is that a better explanation?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I did edit my post and we were approached at night by park rangers were in the middle “dinner” and they didn’t have a problem. Been doing that for years NEVER have fillets on the skiff we clean on the beach and shortly after it’s in the pan.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Correct. 
Never on the skiff


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Mako 181 said:


> If you are on the beach camping and you have (1) filet you had better make sure the "Oil is Hot" as Mr. Green Jeans explained to me. Additionally, he took my fish as evidence.


This is why I choose to camp outside of the park 10 k islands stay out of my campsite


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I've had several interactions with Mr Green Pants over the years and all of them have been positive, both getting checked on the beach and at the ramp. I can't say the same for FWC outside the park, I've had a few good ones and a couple assholes.

I imagine that most boaters that go that far to the park are the more consciences type. Out of the Park you have all the South Florida trash that marine patrol has to deal with on the daily, ruins it for the rest of us.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Park service has been nice on most occasions.
FWC. That’s another story. 
USCG that’s another book altogether. 
County/Sherriff that can go either way.


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Guess I’ve been lucky, in 40 years of boating I’ve never had a bad experience with any Park Ranger, FWC, or Coastie. I’m almost always a catch and release guy so it’s just a safety check but always had a professional, respectful stop. Most of the time we shoot the crap for 20 minutes or so after they’re done doing whatever they needed to check, especially with the rangers


----------

